# Combine graveyard, Northumberland, October 2009



## zimbob (Oct 5, 2009)

I found myself South of the Border (  ) this weekend for a Car Club meet, and found this place on the way over to Kielder from Alnwick 

Combine harvesters as far as the eye could see 












There were a _serious_ amount - I reckoned around 300 of 'em, mouldering away in the autumn sunshine....




































Nature was taking over....











There were allsorts, from fairly new, to old-school open-cabs...
















An awful lot seemed to be burnt-out 






Last coupla shots.... I took far too many photos here 





















Something a little different, whether or not it's UE is another matter, but I'm sure there's some folks on here who'll enjoy this 
​


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah - John Manners Combines. 

BigLoada and myself did this place a while ago. The combines are bought in from all over the country. Spares are then sent to waiting customers. Parts are literally shipped all over the world.

Happy memories. Thanks for posting.


----------



## james.s (Oct 5, 2009)

I saw this on a TV show back in the late 90s, it's good to see it again. Is it still going, or closed down?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote - An awful lot seemed to be burnt-out 

Not such a surprise really when one considers the internal workings/process. Hot and dry harvest weather, large volumes of dust and a poorly maintained, overheating, oil covered power unit - a sure fire (!) route to a major conflagration. One of the reasons why combining is now a specialised and expensive business.


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 5, 2009)

Interesting one mate, thanks.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 6, 2009)

Wondered where they went off to die


----------



## the|td4 (Oct 6, 2009)

Arn't there still ferocious man eating dogs on that place?


----------



## RichardB (Oct 6, 2009)

It's ok, Zimbob isn't a ferocious man.


----------



## zimbob (Oct 6, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Ah - John Manners Combines.
> 
> BigLoada and myself did this place a while ago. The combines are bought in from all over the country. Spares are then sent to waiting customers. Parts are literally shipped all over the world.
> 
> Happy memories. Thanks for posting.



Aha, I _thought_ I'd seen a report on this site from you guys, couldn't find it when I searched....



the|td4 said:


> Arn't there still ferocious man eating dogs on that place?



There was a pair of Rotties about, aye.


----------



## bricoleur (Oct 8, 2009)

A scene from a horror movie waiting to be shot 

Ummm how the hell did you manage not to be eaten by those dogs!! Gotta say, I'd be too scared to go walking about knowing those dogs were about - been bitten way too often. 

Thanks for sharing, and sweet pics.

bricoleur


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 13, 2009)

looks a fantastic site and explore,great pics too,always find vehicle sites the most interesting


----------

